# Is a woman who always drinks when stressed considered an alcoholic?



## GymRat79 (Jan 19, 2022)

Would you classify a woman as an alcoholic if she always goes drinking with friends when she is stressed out about life? Could be from work or getting in a fight with her boyfriend for example. Everytime something is bothering her she stops at the liquor store and picks up some beer or a bottle of wine and goes to a friends house and drinks while talking about her issues.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Jan 19, 2022)

Maybe a steroid/bodybuilding forum isn't the right place for you??? You seem to need just a general chat room. I think people use Quora for stuff like this.


----------



## Mprtz (Jan 19, 2022)

Not to her face . Seriously, if you gotta shop for booze first and find someone to drink with, you're probably not that far gone.


----------



## Send0 (Jan 19, 2022)

How many times per week is this occurring, and how much alcohol is being consumed?

For the sake of argument, let's say she does this once a week and drinks a bottle of wine when it happens.

I wouldn't consider this person an alcoholic.


----------



## Badleroybrown (Jan 19, 2022)

Bro you are on a role….


----------



## GymRat79 (Jan 19, 2022)

Simply put, the lifestyle of the Real housewives of Orange county. Thats how they roll. First opportunity they have to go out for dinner and bitch about their husbands not fucking them enough, they run off to a fine dining establishment and bitch for 4 hours to eachother over wine.

Yeah I'd say they are alcoholics.


----------



## Hughinn (Jan 19, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Maybe a steroid/bodybuilding forum isn't the right place for you??? You seem to need just a general chat room. I think people use Quora for stuff like this.


C'mon bbbg. 

There ain't a whole lotta places people like us can go for advice.  

Quora wouldn't understand our predicament.   

So he asked a fair question. 

It depends.


----------



## SFGiants (Jan 19, 2022)

Possibly, many forms to addiction and alcoholism.

If she is dependent on it for any reason then she is.

An alcoholic isn't a just a wino bumb drunk 24 / 7, an alcoholic doesn't have to be drunk on the job or every time you see them, most don't even know who the alcoholic's are in their lives until they learn what one truly is.

Denial doesn't just come from the effected person but others around them also.


----------



## GSgator (Jan 19, 2022)

Usually it starts out  like this. Socially  drinking is one thing but finding ways to escape issues will lead to turning to booze for other issues. If this is a significant other I would  try to nip this in the butt now before it escalates which that in itself can be a very slippery slope. If addiction has set in and they’re not ready to deal with it what you might think is  doing good it’s usually the opposite for the other person with the addiction .


----------



## Badleroybrown (Jan 19, 2022)

GymRat79 said:


> Simply put, the lifestyle of the Real housewives of Orange county. Thats how they roll. First opportunity they have to go out for dinner and bitch about their husbands not fucking them enough, they run off to a fine dining establishment and bitch for 4 hours to eachother over wine.
> 
> Yeah I'd say they are alcoholics.


I would say they are money whores with too much time, plastic surgery to keep there aging hanging tits and faces from sagging, plus husbands that are fucking other women. That’s why they drink…


----------



## cavorite (Jan 19, 2022)

“alcoholic” is kind of a useless label. any more context to this question?


----------



## Human_Backhoe (Jan 19, 2022)

Depends.  Can she walk away from it? Bad habit, sure. A alcoholic can't just walk away.  Personally when I'm stressed as hell I hit the weight and pour 3 fingers after. If it effects your day to day life That's a problem. If she is getting up early and getting after it trying to improve things.... Probably not a alcoholic.


----------



## GymRat79 (Jan 20, 2022)

I was watching General Hospital and it made me ask this question.


----------



## Rot-Iron66 (Jan 20, 2022)

Dear Abby - Life Advice
					

Written by Abigail Van Buren (also known as Jeanne Phillips), Dear Abby is the most widely syndicated columnist in the world, delivering sound, compassionate advice every day.




					www.uexpress.com


----------



## NbleSavage (Jan 20, 2022)

I like beer. 

Bugger off.


----------



## Rook1313 (Jan 20, 2022)

It’s the ones that make up drama to create stress so they can drink that you gotta watch (my ex for example) it was daily lol


----------



## AlienAgent (Jan 20, 2022)

The biggest sign,to me personally, of an alcoholic is if they can handle the booze with grace or if they fall apart and act like an idiot.

My mother in law is a life long alcoholic. She drinks a little brandy every day and a lot when things dont go her way. Takes percs too. Needless to say she has offered her family many opportunities for embarassment and shame. Her behavior has hurt everyone around her, including her grandchildren.

The gal youre describing probably has a problem and if she never decides to make a change, its gonna get worse before it gets better.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jan 20, 2022)

if your girl drinks when u met her that how she is only she will be  ready to stop...act like her dad and u will be sucking your own dick


----------



## slicwilly2000 (Jan 20, 2022)

Not an alcoholic in my book.  I had a drinking problem for many years.  The people in AA didn't classify me as an alcoholic but rather a heavy drinker.  I was able to quit drinking without attending a lifetime of meetings.  The person you describe doesn't sound like anyone from AA.  The women I met in AA would put away about a gallon of vodka a day.  Every time I'm stressed out about life I eat an edible but that doesn't make me a pothead.  An alcoholic has an addiction and the person in question is only drinking when stressed.  

Slic.


----------



## Be_A_Hero (Jan 20, 2022)

Not an alcoholic yet but this is kinda how it starts


----------



## Mind2muscle (Jan 20, 2022)

Sounds like she has no other coping skills aside from getting lit. She may not be classified as an alcoholic if she is able to perform her duties and function on a day to day basis. However relying on booze to take away your troubles is a poor decision. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JuiceTrain (Jan 20, 2022)

Depends if she's a tranny or not...


----------



## Tazz (Jan 20, 2022)

Resorting to alcohol because of stress or life issues is not a good sign. Doesn’t indicate they are an alcoholic though, but it’s a possible indicator they MIGHT be or are developing into one.


----------



## GymRat79 (Jan 20, 2022)

Tazz said:


> Resorting to alcohol because of stress or life issues is not a good sign. Doesn’t indicate they are an alcoholic though, but it’s a possible indicator they MIGHT be or are developing into one.


Seems like many stay at home women who are upper class live that life. Am I wrong ? I don't think so. 

Explain why they are the way they are please. Thank you.


----------



## GymRat79 (Jan 20, 2022)

And then many of them turn to cocaine! And they end up fucking 15 year old boys who work on their pool the fucking whores is what they are. No good cunts! CUNTS CUNTS CUNTS!

What kind of fucking life is that? They must be PROUD of themselves.

Please explain, thank you.


----------



## BRICKS (Jan 20, 2022)

Human_Backhoe said:


> Depends.  Can she walk away from it? Bad habit, sure. A alcoholic can't just walk away.  Personally when I'm stressed as hell I hit the weight and pour 3 fingers after. If it effects your day to day life That's a problem. If she is getting up early and getting after it trying to improve things.... Probably not a alcoholic.


First sentence right here^^^^. Doea she have to have alcohol? If yes, then you have your answer.  If No, then I say show me.  Then you also have your answer.


----------



## jamin (Jan 21, 2022)

Not an alcoholic 👍 

I'm not a huge fan of alcohol. I may drink 1 beer a month if that. My missus drinks two to four times a week. Sometimes it will be a couple of beers others she will smash a bottle rum. Is she an alcoholic...no. Does she drink too much....I think she does. But as she points out to me, it is her way dealing with shit. I find the mental focus and physical exertion a great way to deal with my stresses. She prefers to sit down with a bottle.


----------



## Trump (Jan 21, 2022)

She sounds normal


----------

